# early pregnancy and risks with animals



## peabirdtrio (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi there, hope you can give me some advice..........

I'm in the early stages of this pregnancy (approx 6 weeks) and am aware of the risks of toxoplasmosis etc linked to cats, and am aware to stay away from sheep/lambs because of associated risks.  

One of my dogs is due to have puppies on 1st Feb (same day I have my first midwife meeting) so won't be able to ask the question to her in time, but is there any risk to the development of this baby with me being close to/hands on my dog or the pups?

Looking forward to hearing back from you

P xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

No you should be fine. Good luck with getting some delivery experience before your own!!

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## peabirdtrio (Aug 1, 2007)

wow!  What a very quick reply  - thank you.

Am looking forward to the puppies and the baby too - my dog (Tegan) and I have an uncanny connection - the date we lined her was also the 1st day of my LMP.............  only her pg only lasts 62 days from then, and we have to wait many months more!

Thanks again - invaluable as ever

P x


----------

